# i finally got BKK!!!



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i met up with tommy today before work and picked up a few BKK for my new 10gal tank. i sat in front of the tank for sooooo long just to get two decent macro shots because these guys are constantly moving! anyways, here are the pics.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow nice!look at that!! what size are they?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> wow nice!look at that!! what size are they?


i'd say around 8mm in length


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

chinamon said:


> i'd say around 8mm in length


Very nice!! Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very pretty shrimp. Nice shots too. Congrats !


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

They are pretty, no question about that. Not as fragile as some think.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

for those of you with TiBees, what do you feed them?

i tried feeding BW Barley and Mosura CRS food but they dont seem to be interested in those (maybe they are still too new to the environment?). i read that they tend to like vegetarian-based foods more so im going to try EbitaBreed Spinach tabs next.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Once acclimated, I agree with randy, they are relatively hardy. 

Chinamon, a vegi based diet is good for the Taiwan bees. Make sure you have lots of biofilm so they can graze on before finding a food they prefer.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

aaronc said:


> Once acclimated, I agree with randy, they are relatively hardy.
> 
> Chinamon, a vegi based diet is good for the Taiwan bees. Make sure you have lots of biofilm so they can graze on before finding a food they prefer.


yeah i noticed that they are eating everything else in the tank except the food that i give them. lol


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice BKK's!

My taiwan bees seem to be content with just glazing off the biofilm in the tank. They will sometime eat a bit of food after the lights goes out but usually I end up removing the old food after a day


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

With the taiwan bees, I find they prefer biofilm over food, but its true they do tend to eat after I have the lights dim. Well keep trying different foods until they eat them. For those they are eating just not as aggressive as crs.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree on the biofilm. Mine seem to love the blanched baby spinach. They don't seem to care for any commercial food, other then Borneo Barley.

Ohh... and they look beautiful!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i dont have any baby spinach but i do have some fresh kai lan so im going to try blanching a kai lan leaf today and see if they eat it.

edit: the darn leaf floats! wth


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I usually boil some water then add it to the spinach (or whatever) let it sit until it sinks in the cup and then add it to the tank. If you impatient, you can always toss it under a rock or piece of driftwood in the tank.

They will find it on the top, but I find the softer the veggie, the more attracted they are too it. Kind of makes sense, as I'm sure it's easier for them to pick at, and digest.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

RCode said:


> I usually boil some water then add it to the spinach (or whatever) let it sit until it sinks in the cup and then add it to the tank. If you impatient, you can always toss it under a rock or piece of driftwood in the tank.
> 
> They will find it on the top, but I find the softer the veggie, the more attracted they are too it. Kind of makes sense, as I'm sure it's easier for them to pick at, and digest.


how long do you keep the veggie leaf in the tank before removing it?
i put a kai lan leaf in three of my tanks and the shrimp are not touching them.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

chinamon said:


> how long do you keep the veggie leaf in the tank before removing it?
> i put a kai lan leaf in three of my tanks and the shrimp are not touching them.


There are a few factors why shrimp don't touch veggies, one can be that there are only a few shrimps in the tank which in turn they have plenty to graze on that is why they are not interested. Some shrimps need to get use to it & acquire a taste for it. If you have many shrimps in the tank and they still do not touch the leaf i suggest not feeding them for a few days & you can try again by then. Try blanched spinach. GL!

Regarding your question about how long you keep it in the tank, it really depends on how fast your shrimps eat it. If they have not touched it for a day or two you can be assured it will just start to break down so i would remove it. My shrimps love spinach,stinging nettle,mulberry leaf & if i put them there within a day it should be all gone if not i leave it and they will finish it in 2 days.


----------

